# Site flicking on/offline



## mcshroom (3 Aug 2012)

This site seems to keep falling over (No data received) and then coming back. Any idea why?


----------



## coffeejo (3 Aug 2012)

Shaun dropped cake crumbs down the back of the server again?


----------



## Shaun (3 Aug 2012)

Yes. I'm changing a few configuration settings. I'll give it a rest thought and pester the 1am CC crew instead.


----------



## Norm (3 Aug 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Shaun dropped cake crumbs down the back of the server again?


Shaun doesn't drop cake crumbs. He wouldn't waste anything like that.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Aug 2012)

I just had a strange outage with the message:



> *Fatal error*: Cannot run code from this file in conjunction with non encoded files in */home/cyclechat/public_html/internal_data/templates/S.2,L.1,xenfans_threadtools_post_private_controls.php* on line *260*


----------



## Shaun (5 Aug 2012)

Yes, sorry, that was me. Just testing one last thing before drawing a line under the changes. 

The good news though is that I think I've finally sorted the server problems that have been bugging me for months and CC should be back up to speed and not have all the little hold-ups and delays we've been experiencing recently. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

